# I'm Sourie



## sourie (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi there! I go by the nickname Sourie (Souris).I formerly owned mice as pets, but I am now looking for some quality mice to breed. I'm located near springfield, Missouri, where there is literally not even a single reputable mouse breeder!

I'm still trying to find a fancy or show-type mouse breeder near my area though! Anyone in or near Missouri? 
Any advice is truly appreciated!
-Sourie


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I know of a breeder in Columbia, operating as Show Me Mousery. I'm not sure how to contact her outside of facebook, though.
I know both me and Laigaie are located in Northwest Arkansas, if you're willing to make a trip to meet up.
There's a mouse show on the 20th in Tulsa, also.


----------



## sourie (Aug 31, 2014)

skeallzy said:


> I know of a breeder in Columbia, operating as Show Me Mousery. I'm not sure how to contact her outside of facebook, though.
> I know both me and Laigaie are located in Northwest Arkansas, if you're willing to make a trip to meet up.
> There's a mouse show on the 20th in Tulsa, also.


I'll contact Show me Mousery- and I've already contacted someone operating under the name Windy Hill Mousery, but that pretty much seems to be it for Missouri, fingers crossed.
I don't mind doing trips, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm in Manhattan, KS, about 4 hours from you. I have several varieties and lines, both "show" and "pet" type. I occasionally make it over to TinyHart Mousery as well (near Wichita), headed there to pick up some reserved mice in about 3 weeks. So while we're more spread out here in the midwest (what isn't! haha), I wouldn't say there are no reputable breeders around, lol.

I would suggest joining some of the facebook groups as well. This forum has a facebook page, there's also a "Midwest Mouse Meetups" which may be of interest to you, and there's several others.


----------



## sourie (Aug 31, 2014)

OrangeTyrant said:


> I'm in Manhattan, KS, about 4 hours from you. I have several varieties and lines, both "show" and "pet" type. I occasionally make it over to TinyHart Mousery as well (near Wichita), headed there to pick up some reserved mice in about 3 weeks. So while we're more spread out here in the midwest (what isn't! haha), I wouldn't say there are no reputable breeders around, lol.
> 
> I would suggest joining some of the facebook groups as well. This forum has a facebook page, there's also a "Midwest Mouse Meetups" which may be of interest to you, and there's several others.


I'll look into the facebook groups! I'm interested as well though, you can email me if you'd like.
Anybody else near or in missouri?


----------

